# MC2 vs Ascaso I-Steel i1



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Discuss...

I reckon the ascaso for looks and also flat burrs but is it worth the price difference? I will probably bite the bullet and buy one of these soon so appreciate any input whatsoever.


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

You can see a review of the Ascaso here http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compactgrinder1closerlookv3.pdf


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Cheers Ian. I'm actually interested in the i-steel i1, which is bigger and has flat burrs. Do you know much about it?

http://www.gallacoffee.co.uk/acatalog/ascaso-i-steel-coffee-grinder.html


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Django

When I was looking to buy my grinder earlier this year I was very much leaning towards the MC2. Always + reviews on the forum and I thought that was as good a reason as any to buy. The price was good and I was at the point of placing the order with Happy Donkey. However, the MC2 is not the bonniest grinder out there and that was important to me. I wanted something nice sitting next to my machine. I looked at the Ascaso, spoke with Fairfax (where I bought it), and decided it was good enough for me. I cannot compare with the MC2 as I have never had one but I am very happy with my Ascaso. Why? Well, I use a simple test. I enjoy each cup of coffee I make so I am happy with the beans, grinder and machine. It is also very solid feeling and I think it looks nice!

Here is what Gail says!


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Gotta love Gail!

Cheers for the information. I'm pretty much sold on the ascaso. Just now to decide between the mini i1 and the steel i1. Leaning towards the steel but am not really sure why. Any advice?

Would love to be able to upgrade to an ascaso steel espresso machine too, stunning design. Very monolithic and barcalonaesque.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

I think it was cost at the end of the day which swayed my decision between the mini and the steel. Fairfax was doing a really good price on the steel (and I did prefer the overall square shape of it) so it all became too good a deal to miss.

I know some people have said the Ascaso is a bit loud. To be honest, I dont think it is (not compared to the rubbish little Gaggia grinder I had before!) and anyway, you are only grinding for seconds.

I see that Fairfax no longer sell the Ascaso (maybe that's why I got good price on mine - they were selling off stock). I have noticed that My Espresso does however. I know there have been comments on the forum about that place but I bought my Elektra from there and it was all fine.

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/section.php/3/1/coffee-grinders

Here is image of my set up

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?5225-Elektra-and-Ascaso-together-at-last!

I hope you get to that point when you are comfortable with your decision, whichever grinder you go for. At the end of the day, that's what matters.


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Django said:


> Just now to decide between the mini i1 and the steel i1. Leaning towards the steel but am not really sure why. Any advice?


The mini and steel have the same internals its just a different casing so its really down to asthetics.



Django said:


> Would love to be able to upgrade to an ascaso steel espresso machine too, stunning design. Very monolithic and barcalonaesque.


There's actually an updated design of the steel espresso machine coming out soon with toggle switches: http://ascaso.wordpress.com/2012/03/08/new-steel-uno-prof-espresso-machine-wow/



FDC said:


> I know some people have said the Ascaso is a bit loud


Its all relative really - most grinders are noisey. The i1 is a bit quieter than the i2 - I assume this is down to having a different motor.



FDC said:


> I see that Fairfax no longer sell the Ascaso (maybe that's why I got good price on mine - they were selling off stock).


Fairfax used to be the offical UK distributor for Ascaso, now a company called EPE International has taken over that role. Hence why Fairfax no longer sell them.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

That new machine is very sexy indeed.

Nice to know that it's only a difference of aesthetics. I guess I just need to decide which I like more. Keep changing my mind.

Cheers for the info, James.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

James, where would you recommend buying an ascaso grinder from?


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Is it against forum rules (or unethical) to recommend yourself??? All I'm saying is that you linked to us earlier in the thread.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Not as far as I know. And definitely not unethical.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Not as far as I know. And definitely not unethical.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Does the MC2 have a stepped adjustment or worm adjustment like the Ascaso? Only reason I ask is that I've had my steel i1 since feb, it's my 1st ever grinder, and I'm quite happy with it but the one difficulty I have is positioning the adjuster to the correct setting for each different type of bean/blend i use.

Since the i1 adjustment can be two or three turns different for different beans and since it's not easy always to remember how many turns forward or back you need to go to go finer/more coarse to the correct setting, I have resorted to taking the lid off mine and using a dry marker pen the top of the burr housing inside to mark out the correct adjustment for each bean! It's my one gripe with an otherwise excellent machine


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

The MC2 is a wormdrive, like the ascaso. Sounds like something I'll just have to get over as I'm after a Mazzer now!


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Also, I usually only have one bean on the go at a time so hopefully this won't be too much of a problem. Saying that, I have two beans on the go right now!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Can i ask a question tempted by the i-steel 1 and wanted to know how you feel about it now a year on, and who are Fairfax?

Think i figured it out http://www.fairfaxcookshop.com/ but no longer do coffee stuff?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Bump, about to pull the trigger on an I-steel 1 and wanted some feedback if possible....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've not had one , I've read review of them on other sites . Not many people have one on here for espresso ( this isn't necessarily a bad thing but ...) .

Linked below is a old review comparing small grinders of which the acaso i1 is one of them . They are different models etc, but it does show other grinders at this point seemed to be better performing .

If you have read it before apologies , the i1 doesn't get a bad review , just the others get better ones. Hopefully someone will give you some real life experience of one today before you buy . It is the space or the price point or both that's prompted you towards the acaso .

Cheers

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compactgrinder1closerlookv3.pdf


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Both space and price a mignon is where I want to be but they don't come up for £150 very often...... The I1 steel is available for less than that.... Don't have room for a commercial infancy just enough space for the ascaso really!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

HDAV said:


> Both space and price a mignon is where I want to be but they don't come up for £150 very often...... The I1 steel is available for less than that.... Don't have room for a commercial infancy just enough space for the ascaso really!


I haven't ever see a mignion go for £150, so sorry to say don't hold your breath, in fact small new grinders around that price are limited full stop,as are decent secondhand ones , . Perhaps hold on and wait Til you have enough for a mignion if that's what you really want, people who have them swear by them ? Not sure there are any active members around that can give you an opinion of the i1 steel, a lot of people have or have had mignions though.. The price for the isteel is for a second hand one ,and your saying £150 or £75 ?

As a few say on here though, buy cheap ,buy twice. I know you have been waiting on a grinder for a while, and I would hate you to buy something that doesn't do what you want it to do , and make the taste that you want it to . So perhaps waiting a little longer for something with a track record may be a better option?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> I've not had one , I've read review of them on other sites . Not many people have one on here for espresso ( this isn't necessarily a bad thing but ...) .
> 
> Linked below is a old review comparing small grinders of which the acaso i1 is one of them . They are different models etc, but it does show other grinders at this point seemed to be better performing .
> 
> ...


This is incorrect. The i-1 gets a very good review, it is the i-2 that gets a bad review. As to realworld experience of the i-2,perhaps Coffeechap can comment since he sold one to a member here.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok fair point, I meant it to say it didn't get a bad review just not as good as mignion.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

> Ok fair point, I meant it to say it didn't get a bad review just not as good as mignion.


You said it was the worst on test.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

The I1 is available for £120 brand new, mignon is £300 it would take another 6 months to save for a mignon, I am hoping a grinder can re ignite my passion as using pre ground has had it for me and I haven't used my classic for weeks, but still enjoy good coffee. TheI2 gets a hammering and can't help think bells are slightly biased to mignon as they are the only seller.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

If it helps, I have an I2, the old one, and I'm not satisfied with it at all.

I just can't seem to get consistent cups from it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The review I posted in independent done by a respected guy with no connection to bella at all.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

painty said:


> This is incorrect. The i-1 gets a very good review, it is the i-2 that gets a bad review. As to realworld experience of the i-2,perhaps Coffeechap can comment since he sold one to a member here.


I think everyone here knows my standpoint on grinders, and the i1, i2 or mc2 are not my preference, they will all do a job though not fantastically. The i1 of which I have supplied one is a much better grinder than the i2 of which I have not supplied, I have however supplied the fracino variant of the same model both of which were brand new and significantly less than shop purchased. The i1 and i2 are at different price points which would go a long way to explain the difference in quality, the i1 is a flat burr grinder and quite competent, the i2 is a conical along the same lines of the mc2. I make no bones about how I feel about small grinders, however if size and budget are the big factors then these are the only grinders available at sub 150 "new"


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

painty said:


> You said it was the worst on test.


According to that bell barista review, it is the worst on test......


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I've had an I-1 in the past. Personally I wouldn't have another, I had it for a reasonable period of time so it wasn't for the want of trying to get to like it. Personally I got better results from buying small amounts pre ground and updosing. They may have improved since I had one '09 that I don't know.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok a lot of people seem to be confusing the I1 reasonable flat burr 250w motor 700 rpm with the I2 conical burr 140 w motor and 1200 rpm!

It is the I1 I am considering only, coffee chap if you have something small and decent for £150 send me a PM!

Francino sell a branded version of the ascaso I2, there isn't one matching the I1 specs on the francino site I can see at present but it may have been previously


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

To be fair if you can get an i1 for that price it will suffice and it is a really good price as these are double that at some other places. I only have a rocky in the small footprint range at the mo, but it is stepped, and I would still recommend a commercial grinder. You will be able to get coffee from the ascaso as you can from an mc2, the warranty will be there and if you chose to change it in the future, then you shouldn't really lose that much on the i1.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

My question is, if you've got an SJ, why? I am a defender of some of the smaller grinders. I started with an MDF anf they are competent. And those who have no budget, fine, but compared to any mazzer these are not competent grinders. I've had enough of Spanish grinders!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

xiuxiuejar said:


> My question is, if you've got an SJ, why? I am a defender of some of the smaller grinders. I started with an MDF anf they are competent. And those who have no budget, fine, but compared to any mazzer these are not competent grinders. I've had enough of Spanish grinders!!!


The poster hasn't got an sj, they have been looking for a competent small footprint grinder for quite some time and have resurrected this thread.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

xiuxiuejar said:


> My question is, if you've got an SJ, why? I am a defender of some of the smaller grinders. I started with an MDF anf they are competent. And those who have no budget, fine, but compared to any mazzer these are not competent grinders. I've had enough of Spanish grinders!!!


Wish I had an SJ!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

sorry- read wrong :-(


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> According to that bell barista review, it is the worst on test......


Like I said at post #21, the i-1 got a good review, the i-2 got a bad review. Mrboots was suggesting the i-1 was the worst on test.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

painty said:


> Like I said at post #21, the i-1 got a good review, the i-2 got a bad review. Mrboots was suggesting the i-1 was the worst on test.


They said spend the extra £60 on a mignon.... The mignon is £160 more.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Painty it doesnt matter but it was a typo on my part. No one had replied to the guy s thread I was just throwing up an opinion as no one else had. At least it has prompted discussion for hdav which was really kind of the point. Plus mignions has gone for 220 odd recently on here .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No one had replied to the guy s thread I was just throwing up an opinion as no one else had. At least it has prompted discussion for hdav which was really kind of the point. Plus mignions has gone for 220 odd recently on here .


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Seems someone snaffled the i1 before i could get it ordered.......... so back to square 1


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

try and stretch to that mignon in the for sales thread


----------

